# Easter Weekend Report - Largest Flounder of 2018



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Easter Weekend Report

The flounder gigging over the last 4 nights has been good, but the constant windy conditions have made for lots of challenges. Winds have been over 20mph the last 3 nights in a row, making for some bumpy boat rides and less than ideal water clarity. The bright full moon had the fish skittish of the boat, and hiding in deeper areas away from shore, using thick sea-grass beds for cover. The big change this week was higher tide levels, which brought in some larger flounder to the flats. As we head through April, larger and fatter fish should become more common, with the spawning females returning from the Gulf. It's shaping up to be a very windy Spring season, but there is always somewhere I can find clear water and active flounder.

*3/29/2018*
I had the Kenneth M. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with South winds at 10-15mph and high tide levels. We found the fish tonight over mud and grass bottom, with most hiding in thick sea-grass beds, making them very hard to see. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 10:30pm (2 1/2 hours of gigging). The largest fish tonight was 21".

*3/30/2018*
I had the Michelle B. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with East wind at 15-20mph and slightly high tide levels. The fish were widely scattered on mud bottom, with most holding 20-30 feet from shore in dirty water. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 10:45pm (2 hours 45 minutes of gigging).

*3/31/2018*
I had the Patrick H. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with SSE winds at 25mph gusting to 30mph and high tide levels. We got off to a slow start, only gigging 5 flounder in the first 2 hours. The action picked up later, but we fell short of a limit, as the group wanted to head in early. We ended with 22 flounder by 12:30am, not bad given the weather conditions. The fish were nice size tonight, averaging 17".

*4/1/2018*
I had the Dennis P. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were bad, with SE wind at 20-25mph and very high tide levels. We found an area holding very clear water, and the fish were easy to spot on the hard sand and grass bottom. With the moon rising later tonight, the action was much better early. We ended with a 25 flounder limit by 11pm (2 hours 45 minutes of gigging). The largest fish tonight was 24" and weighed 5.5 pounds, a giant for springtime and the largest yet for 2018.

*Upcoming open dates:
April: 8-12, 15-19, 22-26, 30
May: 1, 3, 6, 7, 8, 12-17, 19-24, 27-30
June: 4, 5, 7, 8, 10-15, 17-19, 21-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more pictures*

more


----------

